# Friends give first aid to save life of Mundubbera taipan victim



## Ned_fisch (Dec 19, 2008)

*Published:* Courier mail
*Source: *Courier mail website

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,24821376-952,00.html

*A TEEN has survived two bites from one of the world's deadliest snakes thanks to friends who recently completed a first aid course.*


----------



## Pythonking (Dec 22, 2008)

Read this in the paper on thursday the guys been bitten 3 or 4 times within the last twelve months, he either has some really bad mojo or is messing with them.


----------

